# What’s the best glue to laminate MDF together?



## Neocleous (12 Jan 2020)

Hi all,

I need to laminate two pieces of long narrow MDF together, when I have done this in the past on smaller pieces I just used regular gorilla glue spread evenly and put some heavy things on top. This has worked fine but these pieces are a full board length and only 200mm wide. Is there a better adhesive to use for this job?

Thanks


----------



## petermillard (12 Jan 2020)

‘Best’? No idea, but I’ve always used PVA, spread out with a foam roller, and the two pieces pressed firmly together with a hard rubber roller, then clamped or weighted down. 

Never had a failure


----------



## woodbloke66 (13 Jan 2020)

petermillard":1qfz52mm said:


> ‘Best’? No idea, but I’ve always used PVA, spread out with a foam roller, and the two pieces pressed firmly together with a hard rubber roller, then clamped or weighted down.
> 
> Never had a failure


Yep, straight forward PVA clamped or weighted down - Rob


----------



## Jonathan S (13 Jan 2020)

+1 for PVA......when glued give the 2 piece's a good rub together, then clamp or press.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyb (24 Jun 2020)

I've had good success with titebond cold press glue. its definitely got a "unique" aroma. but it works really well. it's a bit less slippy than pva and forms a nice thin glue line.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jun 2020)

PVA is fine but I'd clamp and not use heavy weights. Clamps provide huge pressure, weights don't.


----------

